# Jericho's St. Augustine denial Journal



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Hey guys, I moved to Jacksonville from Atlanta in mid 2018 and had to trade in Bermuda for St. Augustine. For the remainder of 2018 I essentially gave up lawn care because of a bad attitude (if I can't mow under an inch, then to hell with it). Well I've decided to do the best I can with what I have.

Today I decided to put the TC up to 2.5" and see what happens. I have no problem watering and fertilizing all it needs. This is essentially my baseline. The middle of my yard and backyard need some TLC so it wasn't even worth posting any pics. I did it quickly and didn't pay any mind to straightening the stripes.





My goal is to push the limit and see how low I can get it.

Away we go


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I have seen Buffalo growing on my local lawn bowling green


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

How low have you gotten it @Jericho574 ?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking forward to watching the progress of a Buffalo/St Aug lawn.

Better than seeing the same old 50 threads on Couch/Bermuda photo's


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Start pushing pgr on and get it to shorten up and start working it down you can easily get st aug to an inch with regular pgr . It becomes like very dense carpet


----------

